# CPU cooler for 955BE - 1.3-1.5k - Buying tomorrow



## vyral_143 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,
I have following.
955 BE, Gigabyte 880GM USB3, Arctic Silver 5, Seasonic 620w and Corsair XMS3 4GB 1600MHz.

I want to overclock proccy. Stock heat sink is rusted so can not use. I need a decent cooler for it which keeps it below 60° at full HD gaming @3.8/4 GHz.

My budget is around 1.3-1.5k. Do suggest little fast as m dieing to start of my new system.

Note: Buying tomorrow morning.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 8, 2012)

^^
 buying anything less than coolermaster hyper 212evo will be just waste of money.so my suggestion is to spend 0.5k more and get that evo for 2k at Black Friday Deal !.
for 1.5k you will get hyper tx3 but it will hardly allow you to run your processor cooler at stock settings.
 btw how that stock cooler got rusted?strange...


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey I got 955BE from a guy from another forum. He was also not using stock HSF. Hence i guess it have got rusted.

That BlckFirday deal is over i guess. However i could find it in their cooler section.

Are you sure about view of TX3 ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2012)

Hyper 212 EVO in push-pull config.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 8, 2012)

@op,
 lol,buddy i just typed primeabgb link and it showed black  Friday nothing else.there was no black Friday deal for that cooler.so buy it from their cooler section for 1999/-.
yes i am damn sure about that tx3 thing.
@d6bmg,
 bro it will overshoot his budget by a lot.so it is better to stick with single fan.it will be more than enough,though he can consider your advice in future.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 8, 2012)

So Hyper 212 Evo is what I m getting tomorrow.
My rig is waiting desperately to get kick-off


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

get a hyper 212 evo, oc then join hwbot link in my signature if you want


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 8, 2012)

I will join that for sure.
But do let me know how i need to submit scores and everything.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

sure just tell me when you ready.


----------

